# problem linking canon PIXMA iP4300 to mac iBOOK



## derektom (Mar 5, 2007)

When using the iP4300 On-screen Manual the following error message comes up:-

The document "CanonMasterSetup" could not be opened because the application program that created it could not be found.
Could not find a translation extension with appropriate translators.

My iBOOK model is M2453 and the operating system is OS9.

Can you help with suggestions, please. `


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

According to http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelTechSpecsAct&fcategoryid=117&modelid=13528 this printer is compatible with Mac OS® X v.10.2.8 to 10.4.x

However then, also read the following, esp. the 2nd-to-last FAQ headline herein: http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...t&fcategoryid=117&modelid=13528&keycode=macdr

Have you the manual, does it say anything about using OS 9 w/ this printer?

Good luck - holler back.


----------



## derektom (Mar 5, 2007)

MSM Hobbes said:


> According to http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelTechSpecsAct&fcategoryid=117&modelid=13528 this printer is compatible with Mac OS® X v.10.2.8 to 10.4.x
> 
> However then, also read the following, esp. the 2nd-to-last FAQ headline herein: http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...t&fcategoryid=117&modelid=13528&keycode=macdr
> 
> ...


Thank you MSM Hobbies,

I note I do not have macOSXv10.2-v10.4; I also see from the Applemac website that their clamshell iBook M2453 which runs OS9 is difficult to upgrade (because of its single board construction).

Canon bumf on their PIXMAiP4300 is not helpful; & as you already realise, I am unable to fully access their CD-ROM which has the complete (?) mannual.


----------

